# Looking for a south georgia lease.



## dieseldanga (Mar 3, 2009)

My friends and family are getting out of our marion county lease this march..WE are looking for a change of scenery.WE would like a lease that has hogs and deer on it.Looking for 400-1000 acres in middle or south georgia at a fair price.


----------



## dieseldanga (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## gobblingghost (Mar 4, 2009)

how far south ga are you looking


----------



## dieseldanga (Mar 4, 2009)

would go as far as albany tifton area


----------



## dieseldanga (Mar 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jun 2, 2009)

1300 acres located in Telfair and Laurens County. Majority is located in Telfair County. For those of you who look for hunting land in Georgia know this area is known for producing 130+ class deer. Not to mention there is great quality turkey hunting. 
This is a QDM. Trophy managed. 
We only have a few spots left. 
$950 for the year. 

Call Tommy Jones - 229-860-0214
Or you can email me at jodysnipes@hotmail.com


----------



## jkoch (Jun 3, 2009)

WE JUST HAD 3 MEMBERS DROP OUT!

Avatar deer was taken on club this past season.

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

Last season one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions,And more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## c1blackboy (Jun 30, 2009)

We have 1100 acres in twiggs county with DQM turkey snd hogs bost landing 500 a year no drinking family oriented club.478-319-1233


----------



## jbandito (Jul 12, 2009)

We have leased the same property since 1991. 849 acres in southwest central Ga. Just Minutes from Albany and Columbus areas. Located on Highway 153 just 7 miles Northeast of the town of Preston! We have kept are member numbers low so we have a ton of deer and turkey! Property is bordered on all sides by other leases and farm land. White Oak Bottoms and Pine Hills. Lannahasse Creek runs through property with several small creeks.

Locked entrance,primative campsite,highway frontage, private road runs through property. Simple Rules because we like to hunt where we want when we want but we are very respectfull to others. Two Guests per member and the only dues are the membership fee which stands at $1074 per year. We have six members so the two will equal 8 total members for the year. Georgia State Rules and Laws apply to Deer Harvested on the lease.

If you Like to hunt in a club that is not overcrowded and doesnt have insane rules then please call me!!!

Joe Miller
229-436-6335


----------



## Scabman (Jul 15, 2009)

We have 470 acres in Washington county surrounded by agricultural fields. Plenty of deer and turkeys, no hogs.
call Ryan 912-293-6401 or Wayne @478-289-1429. $5000 a year includes ins.


----------

